# Ugly Slingshot Contest



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Awhile back we were talking ugly slingshots and the idea of an "ugly slingshot competition" came up.

I think it's time.

Contest Rules:

The contest will run from today through Saturday February 25th.

The slingshot must be "ugly". The trick is what is ugly. I'm not talking about just an unfinished chunk of wood or a fork fresh off a tree. Unconventional might be another word. Burls, cracks, knots, odd mechanical stuff, small, big. Odd. Odd might be a another word. One of those board cut experiments or that natural fork that has crazy twists and turns. Weird. We'll have to work it out as we go. I suppose it can even be beautiful in it's unconventionality.

It must be finished.

It must be able to shoot.

The prize will be a couple of feet of TBG and a rotary cutter - unless the winner is outside of the USA, in which case I'll just send off enough cash (US) to purchase your own where you live.

Let's see what you've got.

Winnie


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I hope this one qualifies. I did not make this one myself or at least not all of it. It started out as a Daisy F16. The forks have been lowered and thumb and finger hooks added. I did make the black walnut palm swell. As you can see the wood is scratched and the paint is wearing off the metal. Although it doesn't look like it, it is very comfortable. I shoot it quite often, mostly banded with single 2040 tubes.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Grandpa, those wings do make it unconventional. I like it.

winnie


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Fellow members, say hello to *Electric Wizz!*

EW started out as an apple fork with loads of potential. Mimicking the color of urine after a B-complex vitamin is difficult by itself, but this fork also carries the scent of burnt asparagus- and has for 7 months!

The binding a midriff was made with over a yard of construction-grade, neon green level line, and then sheathed in 4 coats of golf club shafting epoxy. This slingshot feels slimy when dry and can be held comfortably by no one. For your consideration:


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

ohh man this is gonna be interesting


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Seeing no rule against multiple entries I humbly reintroduce Edna. She is a wart, bunion, and open sore playfully merged. Wrought from an elder stand of vine maple- a species responsible for more death and mayhem among timbermen than any other, she continues to thwart to this day. She is heavy, ungainly, poorly finished, a terrible shooter, and comfortable in those roles...

That's entry #3 in your catalog- *"EDNA"*


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

CornDawg, there's no doubt that you have a special gift. It's gonna be hard to compete with the pee yellow. I like the way you picked up the fall colors of the vine maple with the apples. It's almost looking pretty.

winnie


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> Fellow members, say hello to *Electric Wizz!*
> 
> EW started out as an apple fork with loads of potential. Mimicking the color of urine after a B-complex vitamin is difficult by itself, but this fork also carries the scent of burnt asparagus- and has for 7 months!
> 
> The binding a midriff was made with over a yard of construction-grade, neon green level line, and then sheathed in 4 coats of golf club shafting epoxy. This slingshot feels slimy when dry and can be held comfortably by no one. For your consideration:


 what's that under there? under where, you ask.? that funky trademark under the err, girdle??


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

The visage of Rufus Hussey, weeping.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I was hoping ugly slingshot shooter contest


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Just chiming in to keep an eye on this. I may have to see what I can do.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Kalevala, It would be unfair of me to host an ugly slingshot shooter contest. I have that category pretty much handled.

winnie


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

can we make nominations? I could definitely be more helpful then..


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

rockslinger said:


>


My fork from Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This sounds like fun! Here's my entry. A few years ago I was experimenting with all kinds of shapes for slingshots. This one I couldn't even hold safely! I just left it as a relic of ("things that might have been"! ). :king:


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

I'll put in my polymer clay SS. Very very comfortable to shoot, but honestly, I myself have to close my eyes when I take her out of the box ....


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I object. Rockslinger has ventured past ugly into spooky.

These things terrified me more than the flying monkeys.

Georges, excellent texture, you're gluten-free aren't you?


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh, I have to keep an eye on this one. Might even enter some of the ducklings on my shelf that have never seen the light of day.


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

rockslinger said:


>


Potatoe slingshot? Or what is the material?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Georges Gaggo said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


It is from a creosote bush!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Flatband said:


> This sounds like fun! Here's my entry. A few years ago I was experimenting with all kinds of shapes for slingshots. This one I couldn't even hold safely! I just left it as a relic of ("things that might have been"! ). :king:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Craft knives and beer don't mix...


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Flatband, I made a couple of slingshots many years ago that look very similar to yours. I discovered the same thing. Couldn't hold on to them. Learning curve stuff.

Rockslinger, I've never seen a slingshot that looks like it's irritated with me (frustrated maybe but not irritated).

Georges, I like your design but I have to admit, it looks kind of like a big blood clot.

winnie


----------



## HurdalikCini (Feb 16, 2017)

Finally a place to put my thin sheet metal, vise grip scrapshot. It is a masterpiece of lazy and ignorant workmanship and a rebellion againist ergonomics.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

HurdalikCini, It has a certain steampunk look about it.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

This is the kinda contest that I feel I'll have a good chance of winning. I will post mine once I dig it out of the grave I placed it in...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

here one I built from random things in my kitchen, I use it to practice half butterfly.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Heres one I made a few years back. Ugly as sin but it worked.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

PorkChopSling, You took too nice of a picture. It looks almost pretty.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

SamuraiSamhoht, I've tried to envision what a steampunk slingshot might look like. I think you've nailed it.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Winnie said:


> PorkChopSling, You took too nice of a picture. It looks almost pretty.


 why thank you sir  it's a handle from one of my strainers that busted off, a cork from one of the wines we use to cook with in middle wrapped with blue painters tape we use to label product. When it broke off I was deep down really happy cause it looked perfect for a shooter :-D


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Samurai-very cool! A toggle clamp slingshot!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Heres one I made a few years back. Ugly as sin but it worked.


I think this one is cool, actually

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > Heres one I made a few years back. Ugly as sin but it worked.
> ...





Flatband said:


> Samurai-very cool! A toggle clamp slingshot!





Winnie said:


> SamuraiSamhoht, I've tried to envision what a steampunk slingshot might look like. I think you've nailed it.


Hahaha, thanks Guys! Guess I probably won't win this contest if you like it that much but I appreciate the positive comments nonetheless. 

Tom


----------



## HurdalikCini (Feb 16, 2017)

Winnie said:


> HurdalikCini, It has a certain steampunk look about it.


I was inspired by this sword design from the video game "dishonored" which i really love. The game takes place in a steampunkish world. So im glad ive managed to create the look a bit at least.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e1/24/82/e12482eb23c96ffe7c702e413214aebb.jpg


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Gotta say I'm a little disappointed in the entry tally thus far; I gave you guys credit for being far more repulsive. 

As an invigoration bump, and since Winnie has not technically forbade nominations, I feel I should give credit where credit is due:










This is a gruesome slingshot, and solidified my interest in a homely forks competition over a year ago...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46171-potato/?hl=%26quot%3Blike+a+pug%26quot%3B#entry576731

There's a talent in manipulating the grotesque that is seldom recognized, yet evokes an emotional response as extreme as beauty ever could. Hats-off to Sachem, for this is truly hideous. :thumbsup:


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Slingshotnew proved that "horrible" can be downright elegant with this offering:










http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45869-horrible/?hl=%2Bhideous+%2Bduality#entry572286


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Must say I'm a little disappointed... Only possibly 2 or 3 that are really pretty awful looking ( blood clot putty / craft knife disaster / Frankenfork )... In fact more of them are actually pretty cool in some way ( I may even suggest toggle clamp catty as SS of the month ) - and I'd even admit to a slight coveting... Mmmm...


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

First, and last, time I try to stain pine. It's not some twisted beauty. It's just plain ugly.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

We all had to start somewhere. When I first came back to slingshots as an adult, I bought all of the usual bigbox selections. That of course led back to making my own. This my first handmade as an adult and I think it well qualifies on the rules.

















I cut it from a piece of rough ply with a hacksaw blade, shaped it with a metal file and sanded it with some sandpaper I found. I first spray painted it black, then later scraped it off to try coloring wood with food coloring. Despite its looks, it shoots quite well. Click the picture for the worst of it. 

Thanx!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

This was one of my first. An absolutely beautiful piece of wood, but the Forks are such different diameter, I don't know what I was thinking. It actually sits on a bookshelf now



















Another early one. Lop sided, got banded with looped rubber bands. Probably my first attempt at band grooves that go all the way around the forks.



















An early attempt at an ero-nagural. I don't even like to look at this one or remember what I was thinking.



















A small 3/4 BB board cut. It chipped out, so I attempted to remove that portion, cut a few holes and then paint wash it. I actually like the color.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I think you had a shot with the first two Bruce, but that third one is kinda smooth. Is it from a template or is that your own design?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> I think you had a shot with the first two Bruce, but that third one is kinda smooth. Is it from a template or is that your own design?


It was a template, but I have no idea who to give credit for the design.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Brucered, I was going to give you credit for the bilious green on that slingshot - and then you said you like the color. Bilious Board Cut


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Flipgun, I have to admit, it isn't pretty but it does look like it would shoot well. Food coloring is a new one for me. What is that, lime and cherry?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Clang!, I made the same mistake many years ago with a large chest. I still have to look at that thing down in the garage. At least your slingshot can be put away out of sight.


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

rockslinger said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Sleepy Hollow looks like the talking trees in 'The Wizard of Oz' ..


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Winnie said:


> Flipgun, I have to admit, it isn't pretty but it does look like it would shoot well. Food coloring is a new one for me. What is that, lime and cherry?


Supposed to be just yellow and red. I have not tried it since.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Winnie said:


> Clang!, I made the same mistake many years ago with a large chest. I still have to look at that thing down in the garage. At least your slingshot can be put away out of sight.












I have to disagree Doc. There's a quiet, unrelenting dignity in Clang's piece, much like that portrayed by Charles Bronson in the film "Hard Times." Note the weathering on the edges and adept banding, implying experience and confidence, leading to trust--- and we all know there's beauty in trust.

Obviously Clang should be disqualified immediately but I see no reason for reprimand.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

If like to enter the contrast with this ugly son of a gun ha ha
















Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

CornDog, "quiet unrelenting dignity..."? Fortunately I am way too shallow to be swayed by such fancy words.

Attention Everyone:

CornDog has demonstrated a willingness to take the contest to another level. Poetic Allegory. Just remember as he waxes on, the prettier your slingshot becomes and the uglier his remains.

The plot thickens.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

In fact I'm with Corndog - Loads of quiet unrelenting dignity... In a number of pieces displayed. I call honest, hardworking, wrenched into sublime existence as objet d'Usage, where form has been sidelined for pure function, concrete determination if agricultural in execution.

Think there is much beauty in these things... Except for the Sleepy Hollow tree - that should be burned...


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I was originally gonna go with "somber, journeyman savvy," but then my blender overflowed and I lost my train of thought...

You must let the piece speak to you Doc... This one says "Been there done that," in a raspy, belabored tone.

Matthew, I agree. I don't abide 'safe queens;' they may as well be photographs...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

CornDawg said:


> I was originally gonna go with "somber, journeyman savvy," but then my blender overflowed and I lost my train of thought...
> 
> You must let the piece speak to you Doc... This one says "Been there done that," in a raspy, belabored tone.
> 
> Matthew, I agree. I don't abide 'safe queens;' they may as well be photographs...


Feels like people are using this topic to display their poor humble pets. Meet Humpfry.. he's only got 3 legs and one eye that works... Its become a bragging post for the not perfect... for normal... not the hideous Quasimodo-esque. Its almost like most of these slings got or get used more than owners care to admit. These are the loyal work-a-days... the ones that get hidden in the sock drawer the minute friends come round... but stay well polished ready for action.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Mattwalt, It has just occurred to me the reason I started this contest might well be because I too seem to be appreciated for my ability to function without regard to my form.

Well polished - and the color of pee. Wretched yet sublime. Relegated to the sock drawer of life.

Piled higher and deeper. I'm just hoping that by the end of this contest I will still be able to appreciate ugly for ugly's sake.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Winnie said:


> Mattwalt, It has just occurred to me the reason I started this contest might well be because I too seem to be appreciated for my ability to function without regard to my form.
> 
> Well polished - and the color of pee. Wretched yet sublime. Relegated to the sock drawer of life.
> 
> Piled higher and deeper. I'm just hoping that by the end of this contest I will still be able to appreciate ugly for ugly's sake.


I think I'm broken...


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

For this contest only am I glad I found these photos. I thought I deleted them. These are actual "frames" I made and tried shooting when I started my interest in slingshots about 3 years ago. I don't recommend any of them.

This first one I taped a paint brush handle to a wood cut out. This was by far the most dangerous one.

View attachment 161489


Of these I shot this the most before I got a "real" slingshot. Made from a wooden letter A I cut the top off of.

View attachment 161497


Lastly, since I sell beds for a living, I made this out of an old wheel from a bed frame. I thought it had the most potential with possibly doing a rotating head but it never really shot right for me.

View attachment 161505


View attachment 161521


View attachment 161513


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

RyanL, I have to admit, you've got ugly figured out. Glad you survived the paint brush slingshot.


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

I think this may go in the back of the drawer along with some of my more ignoble failures. It shoots fine but man, oh man. I may limit my future artistic endeavors to things not involving woodwork.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Ryan, I do believe you have nailed the ugly!!!!!! :king:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Holy crap....that paintbrush slingshot gizzmo had me laughing.

I love it but am glad you didn't hurt yourself with it.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the safety concerns guys. I'll admit it was pretty dumb of me but you live and learn. I was shooting small hex nuts with chained rubber bands and a pouch made out of felt. Man I'm glad those days are long behind me.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> In fact I'm with Corndog - Loads of quiet unrelenting dignity... In a number of pieces displayed. I call honest, hardworking, wrenched into sublime existence as objet d'Usage, where form has been sidelined for pure function, concrete determination if agricultural in execution.
> 
> Think there is much beauty in these things... Except for the Sleepy Hollow tree - that should be burned...


I thought of planing Sleepy Hollow down to get to the beautiful grained wood inside but I just couldn't get rid of that face. :rofl:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

It would seem we're a tenacious bunch...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

bump


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's time to choose the ugliest slingshot. It's not easy. They are, each in their own way, ugly yet there is one that is the worst of all.

I'm going with RyanL's "A" slingshot. It really is ugly yet it was used until a proper slingshot came along. It speaks of slingshot shooting desperation. It harkens back to when, in my shooting, everything looked like a potential slingshot and darn near anything would do.

RyanL, if you would PM me your particulars I'll get your prize sent off to you.

Congratulations.

Winnie


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats RyanL! Thank you for the opportunity Winnie!

It was fun to see the stepchildren.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Thanks Winnie! You nailed it on the head. Back then the bug had bitten and I needed to scratch, so anything would do.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Gotta agree. Good call Doc. Congrats Ryan!

It's almost meme quality. Duct tape. You clever bastrad...

That was fun.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations Ryan (I think)


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I can only hope to make an uglier slingshot one day.

This was a fun thread and nice to see some others who have made some turds.

At least I know I'm not alone now. We always see the ultra pretty, it was nice see the other side.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Ryan? Hey,congrats Bud!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

pfffft.. I've seen worse.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Maybe now my eyeballs will stop bleeding.*


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats Ryan! A worthy win


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats Ryan!.....Thanks Winnie, fun contest!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

I want to nominate my milk jug monster, "brainmatter"

Made out of a single hdpe milk jug.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Aw ****, I just missed it.

Congrats ryan, yours are ugly in implementation, which is the most important 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

bopaloobop said:


> I want to nominate my milk jug monster, "brainmatter"
> 
> Made out of a single hdpe milk jug.
> 
> ...


OK - that actually made me sick... Looks like a prop from a Slaughterhouse movie...

I do quite like the mini Slingshot print bedspread. ;-)


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Hahaha, it's a gnarly catty.
I haven't used it in a while because it makes me a little uncomfortable

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I missed the competition made especially for me !!!  Each of myslingshot that could take part in it


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Holy Mother of all things sacred

Protect us from this intestine turned slingshot

So that we made lead our lives believing we'd never seen it

Even though deep down, we know we'll be broken forever.

This slingshot is heave inducing. Bravo. I must block you now.

Your talent is one that shouldn't be trifled with in this dimension.

Good day.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Holy Mother of all things sacred
> 
> Protect us from this intestine turned slingshot
> 
> ...


*Geez, we can't un-see that.*


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Listen to CornDawg. He knows ugly slingshots.

winnie


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Geez, we can't un-see that.*


Especially when people keep quoting that picture....my eyes, my eyes! 

That is one fugly slingshot.


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Jeez 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

yeah man. yeah. umm. errr? 
that thing is horrible, a solid uranium coat hanger could not have prevented you unleashing this squirrel mashing ichthyosis Omphalocele wreaking piece of Satans Junk on the world... bravo my man. you and the paintbrush dude should fight to the death.


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

honorary pie said:


> yeah man. yeah. umm. errr?
> that thing is horrible, a solid uranium coat hanger could not have prevented you unleashing this squirrel mashing ichthyosis Omphalocele wreaking piece of Satans Junk on the world... bravo my man. you and the paintbrush dude should fight to the death.


I believe peace may be the answer we need... this time.
We should work together. With our powers combined with the elemental powers of rubber and stone.... we could take over the world! Or, at the very least, make everyone mildly queezy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

why not? isn't Trump doing both?


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm gonna go ahead and leave this one I made and used at my grandma's house one summer. Made out of a sharpie, electrical tape and some pliers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

kooniu said:


> I missed the competition made especially for me !!!  Each of myslingshot that could take part in it


Well ya missed it, but I'd still love to see em. Post em here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

This thread is fantastic. Congrats to Ryan winning. I never really had a chance to post.


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

bigdh2000 said:


> This thread is fantastic. Congrats to Ryan winning. I never really had a chance to post.


I'd still love to see any honorable self mentions you could show us. 
I'd love if this thread had a good collection of fuglybutt slingshots.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

bopaloobop said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is fantastic. Congrats to Ryan winning. I never really had a chance to post.
> ...


Watch the first half of the video...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

bopaloobop said:


> I want to nominate my milk jug monster, "brainmatter"
> 
> Made out of a single hdpe milk jug.
> 
> ...


Piece of art uke: uke: uke:


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

to memory, out of competition


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Too bad you missed the contest Kooniu. You have a gift.

winnie


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

is it fr



Georges Gaggo said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


is it from an ent?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

brucered said:


> An early attempt at an ero-nagural. I don't even like to look at this one or remember what I was thinking.


I couldn't stand looking at this thing on my shop table any longer and knew there was a slingshot in there somewhere.

Turns out, there was a little Oak Plinker in it.






















































Based it on the other one I just finished:

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/68985-Oak-in-the-Pickle-Jar-or-Pickle-in-the-Oak-Pile?
Oak in the Pickle Jar or Pickle in the Oak Pile?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Ain't so ugly no more.


----------

